# Good evening



## Mrben2475 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all thought I'd say hello as I'm a newbie!


----------



## Mrben2475 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mrben2475 said:


> Hi all thought I'd say hello as I'm a newbie!


Was looking to enquire about the dualit burr grinder in the classifieds and need to post


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome mate!


----------

